# Not sure if it's a problem or not.



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

I have an African Knife fish. It looks like the 2 big eel-looking things shown in this picture:









He will not eat anything except for Beefheart and Tubifex worms. I have tried Bloodworms, mosquito larvae, brine shrimp, regular flakes, everything, so he's a nuisance. 

I have just noticed something peculiar about him. I keep him in a 50 gallon tank with a variety of other freshwater fish, and he's doing fine aggressive-wise and territorial-wise, he rarely gets picked on and he's not mean to anyone else. I've had him for like 6 months now and he looks fine appearance-wise.

Whenever he eats Tubifex worms, he seems to put them in his mouth just fine. But then all of the worms comes flowing out of his gills and it makes me sick. it's one of the most disgusting sights ive ever seen. The tubifex worms come flowing out of his gills and its really gross. 

is this normal? is he taking too big of bites so some of it comes out?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If the worms are too long/too big, the worms will swim out through the gills and, sometimes, strangle the fish. To avoid this, try cutting the tubifex into smaller pieces (they won't die-- the worms are segmented).


----------

